# 3m vinyl graphics for rims



## Tp_cruze (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone has purchased a kit like this and if you think it's worth it, if you like it, and if you think it will stick, etc.

I'm just looking into to doing some modifications to my Cruze.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tp_cruze said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has purchased a kit like this and if you think it's worth it, if you like it, and if you think it will stick, etc.
> 
> I'm just looking into to doing some modifications to my Cruze.


I haven't personally. Do you have pics of the product or a link?


----------



## Tp_cruze (Apr 30, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze 17" Factory Wheel Rim Graphics Kit 3M on eBay.ca (item 250798284162 end time 02-May-11 12:27:41 EDT)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

no man nooo! 
way to tacky in my opinion, if you really want to, buy new aftermarket rims, but dont do that to your cruze rims lol. 
if one side starts peeling that you gotta buy the entire set again over and over again......


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tp_cruze said:


> Chevrolet Cruze 17" Factory Wheel Rim Graphics Kit 3M on eBay.ca (item 250798284162 end time 02-May-11 12:27:41 EDT)


*facepalm* NONONO lol just save some cash and get rims. They look cheesy.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

and if you get new rims send me your stock ones


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

besides with the road conditions and rocks and whatnot, the vinyl probably wouldnt last too long. Now you can by a paint that comes in a pen/ thin brush style that you can use to do accents on your wheels.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> no man nooo!
> way to tacky in my opinion


I agree...


----------



## Tp_cruze (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I will stay away from the vinyl. I like my rims, so I'll just keep 'em the same.


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with vinyl....for your bowties. lol 

Rims though, kind of a bit much. I'm going to get my stock 18 inchers powder coated black I think or just get flat black rims.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah since rims go through heavy conditions i wouldnt recommend vinyl on the rims. im leaving my rs rims on for now, saving some money for my Trifecta Tune lol...

P.S. OSAMAAAAA IS FINALLY DEAD!!!!!


----------

